# Transformer: USB Hub/Fake Netbook/Cassette Player!



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Just What I've Always Wanted! A Transformer/USB Hub/Fake Netbook/Cassette Player!
By Mark Wilson, 11:40 AM on Fri May 22 2009

Source: http://gizmodo.com/5265940/just-wha...transformerusb-hubfake-netbookcassette-player










All we can say is, Michael Bay had better really step up his game for the sequel.

There are Transformers and there are Transformers. And while a 10-story Optimus Prime is OK, this $42 import features a cassette deck (which, in a manner similar to Soundwave, ALSO features a Transformer), plus it can transform into a netbook. And while this "Qosimo" netbook doesn't necessarily work, the body serves as a charming guise for the 4-port USB hub that lies beneath.

Now, I don't want to blow everyone's minds too hard before a holiday weekend, but imagine, if you will, connecting this USB hub Transformer to more USB hub Transformers. Devastator, stand back. [Product via CraziestGadgets]

UPDATE: OK OK, while both the Autobots' Blaster and the Decepticons' Soundwave both had cassette deck capabilities, the robot does more closely resemble Blaster. I am SO SORRY. Stop emailing me, fellow geeks!


----------

